# Super Affordable Outdoor Hatchling Environment



## kathyth (Oct 30, 2013)

I just wanted to share something I built for Redfoot hatchling "sunshine only". The round cement pieces were under $2. Each at Lowes. 8 were uses. I transplanted dandelion and a few other plants from the yard and planted a variety if clover and grass seeds.
My husband makes the covers for me. This enclosure, minus the cover took approx 15 minute to put together and plant.
Now my youngsters have a safe place to graze and enjoy the outdoors on warm days.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 30, 2013)

I love those cement pieces! $2 you say? I gotta be looking or for those. 
Thanks for sharing!

Can I save your picture and add it into my presentation collection?


----------



## wellington (Oct 30, 2013)

I love when members post quick, cheap, great outdoor enclosures. It shows, there is just no reason a tortoise can't get outside for some natural sunshine. Great job. Thanks for,sharing.


----------



## terryo (Oct 30, 2013)

Fantastic! Something like that would be great for younger Box turtles too.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 30, 2013)

Absolutely, Heather! Your topic in Chino is what prompted me to post this. Many think that an enclosure has to e an elaborate, expensive ordeal!
We know, it can be affordable and so simple.
Lowes was the place. It was like 1.75 each. Under 2.

Heather...... Let me know if you can't find it.


----------



## mike taylor (Oct 30, 2013)

Sweet I'm going to use this idea !


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 30, 2013)

Will I see you at the next meeting?


----------



## julietteq (Oct 30, 2013)

Looks super comfy, thanks for sharing!


----------



## edwardbo (Oct 30, 2013)

You guy don't know how lucky you are over there ,it's freezing here ,oh ,to be out side again. Nice idea .good going.


----------



## kathyth (Oct 30, 2013)

Most likely, a Heather! Will confirm in Nov. [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES][SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Oct 30, 2013)

So easy peasy. Thanks for sharing this Kathy. Lowe's garden departments, get ready 'cause we are coming. 
Ready, set ... go! Open, open, open ...


----------



## Tom (Oct 30, 2013)

This is great. Love it. Nice job.


----------



## diamondbp (Oct 30, 2013)

Very very cool! I think I might join you and duplicate this


----------



## kathyth (Oct 31, 2013)

Thank you everyone!
The coolest thing is it can be enlarged as they grow, until ready for the juvenile yard.
I love Lowe's and Home Depot.


----------



## AZtortMom (Oct 31, 2013)

Nicely done!


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 31, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 31, 2013)

Here is a picture of them in it today. 




Thank you all for the compliments!
Glad you like it.


----------

